# flat boxes - what kind- what size



## Integrity (Apr 13, 2013)

<p><DIV>Hello folks.</DIV></p>
<p><DIV>I have several questions concerning flat boxes and was told by Brian from Precision Taping to come here.</DIV></p>
<p><DIV>I have been a hawk and trowel guy for quite some time, using EZ sand powder to do all of my finishing and over the years gotten quite good at but only recently stumbled across flat boxes. WOW. and would like to move that direction. The more I look into it (reviews and recommendations) the more certain brands come to the surface, mainly Columbia. </DIV></p>
<p><DIV>I'm basically looking to build a 'kit' of sorts. Can you fine folks recommend the tools - box sizes, tapers, screw head cover-er-uppers, corner finishers, etc? </DIV></p>
<p><DIV>I'm really only interested in tools that are essential to the job... for example I have both a 10" and a 12" finishing knife. Back when I was just getting started, I was told I would need both....cannot really remember when I used the 12" last. Not a big deal, it was $15 bucks or so...a 12" flat box is not.</DIV></p>


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

When it comes to boxes they are all very similar. Columbia is a good brand and they have good support if needed. My choice would be a 10 inch Columbia "fat boy" and a 12 inch to follow it on next coat. Not all of the boxes have the extra capacity that the "fat boy" offers so it is nice to avoid extra trips to the pump.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Dan!
Glad you could make it over bro.
So what sort of kit exactly are you looking for?
A faster way to finish your flats? Or finish your corners? Or everything?
And how much are looking to spend?


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

What's essential is a matter of opinion, as well as your budget. This set is everything I consider essential.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Tools-Full-Set.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DrywallerDustin said:


> What's essential is a matter of opinion, as well as your budget. This set is everything I consider essential.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Tools-Full-Set.html


Whatever you decide, don't buy that set!
Here!
http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ing-tool-sets/columbia-full-set-col-full.html
Same exact thing!
I just saved you $550.
And you got a few free things. lol.
If you're even looking to spend that much.


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Whatever you decide, don't buy that set!
> Here!
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ing-tool-sets/columbia-full-set-col-full.html
> Same exact thing!
> ...


Well obviously shop around, just the first good set I found lol


----------



## HandsConstruction (Feb 16, 2013)

Hands Construction is a Woman and minority-owned, general commercial contractor, specializing in carpentry and drywall construction work.

COME AND CHECK US OUT:
https://www.facebook.com/HandsConstruction


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

HandsConstruction said:


> Hands Construction is a Woman and minority-owned, general commercial contractor, specializing in carpentry and drywall construction work.
> 
> COME AND CHECK US OUT:
> https://www.facebook.com/HandsConstruction


We get it! [email protected] OFF!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hands Construction - you are looking to be more of a spammer than a contributing member to this forum. Not a great start. Sure you want to promote yourself but not here OK?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

HandsConstruction said:


> Hands Construction is a Woman and minority-owned, general commercial contractor, specializing in carpentry and drywall construction work.
> 
> COME AND CHECK US OUT:
> https://www.facebook.com/HandsConstruction


Cool:thumbup:

A women has joined the site:thumbup:

We never get women on this site, and if we do get some, they never seem to stick around for too long

So do you have any nude photo's you can post of yourself:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cool:thumbup:
> 
> A women has joined the site:thumbup:
> 
> ...


 
Hahahaha, Wonder why they dont stick around then???????


----------



## Integrity (Apr 13, 2013)

*flat boxes*

i'm looking to finish taping, flats, and corners more quickly than hawk and trowel, but dont want to buy sizes I dont need. 
Do you really need a 10 if youre running a 12 twice, couldnt you just run a 12 with different settings of mud?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Doubling up on a 12 would leave some narly edges, it "could" be done. Wouldn't recommend it though. We used to double 10 for texture sometimes, worked well enough.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

box or hand ...It's best to have an over lap .


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe whipeing with a 14" the second time behind it and makeing sure to sand after the first, might work out, don't take my word for it though....


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

*Flat boxes*

Most of the flat boxes on the market are similar and do a great job doing what they're designed for. I've used Columbia, TT, Blueline, but always favored Columbia. All work well as long as they're set up and used properly. Going with a 10" and then a 12" seems to produce better results, but can easily get away with 8" to 10", or even a double 10" for textured surfaces. Being that you'll dump more mud on the 1st coat, I'd grab up a Columbia Fat Boy 10" and then use a Columbia 12" for the second coat. But like anything, you're gonna find a system that works for you. Mess around with your flat box settings also, make sure your not crowning the first coat too heavily, and also make sure you're putting enough down. Go with what produces the best results and stick with it as long as you do this trade. Don't ever forget about your hand tools though, a combination of the automatic tools and hand tools produce the best results. Cheers, and good luck!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

drywallninja said:


> Most of the flat boxes on the market are similar and do a great job doing what they're designed for. I've used Columbia, TT, Blueline, but always favored Columbia. All work well as long as they're set up and used properly. Going with a 10" and then a 12" seems to produce better results, but can easily get away with 8" to 10", or even a double 10" for textured surfaces. Being that you'll dump more mud on the 1st coat, I'd grab up a Columbia Fat Boy 10" and then use a Columbia 12" for the second coat. But like anything, you're gonna find a system that works for you. Mess around with your flat box settings also, make sure your not crowning the first coat too heavily, and also make sure you're putting enough down. Go with what produces the best results and stick with it as long as you do this trade. Don't ever forget about your hand tools though, a combination of the automatic tools and hand tools produce the best results. Cheers, and good luck!


Good first post :thumbsup: welcome aboard.


----------

